# The downside of working with dogs



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So hard to see things like that, *Michelle*. I can well understand how it bothers you. I wish I could say something encouraging, but this is a case of "sometimes reality bites!" Grrrr! :argh: :banghead: :frown: issed-off: out:


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Michelle said:


> We have a client who has 10+ rescue dogs of all breeds from toy to large bully breeds. This past winter she brought in a new "rescue" from a petstore, she is a small shih tzu mix of some sort.
> 
> At their previous grooming 8 weeks ago I let her know she was in heat and it might be in her best interest to get her fixed, and she said she knew.
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sad to hear about this because I too don't think she is a rescue...........I think SHE thinks she's a rescue but is probably a dog hoarder with 10+ dogs! It's not that hard to get a 501 (3) (c) tax exemption and claim to be a rescue so you can keep more dogs and get a tax write off too! Has she ever re-homed any of the animals in the past, or are you grooming the same animals over and over? That would certainly be a clue!!! I sure hope that isn't the case, but shame on her anyway for allowing that breeding!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh.. You're nicer than me, I refuse to groom BYB breeding dogs anymore. I know a few other groomers that don't groom intact dogs over a year and a half that aren't health tested/show dogs as well.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

She says she rescues them, not that she is a rescue. All of her other animals are fixed because she supposedly rescued them from death row after they were in shelters for a long time, so they came to her fixed.

She does bring the same 5 or 6 toy sized dogs in to be groomed, she has others at home too that I'm assuming are short haired because she does not bring them for grooming. If it were up to me I would have a big talk with her about it, but its not my shop and I don't have the right to tell off customers. It really upset me that she let this happen.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I do rescue but am no longer part of a rescue group. In taking on my pack my policy is spay or neuter as soon as my vet recommends it... Remington was the exception because I took the advice of fellow PFers and waited until he was a little over a year to finish his growth. However there was no chance of him being around a female in cycle. I have a total of 8 and am beyond max capacity. I have adopted out four dogs in that time. Three met their ends way too early and the last one is super happy and has an amazing home. For me the heartbreak of losing the three stopped me from adopting out. So I can understand rescuing and not adopting, but I don't add to the pack either.... Jackson was a very special circumstance and now no matter what my answer has to be I'm so sorry I cannot take on another dog to be fair to the ones I have.... I would be very distraught about the situation like you are...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think she is a rescuer either. She is a simple minded person that takes in dogs and hopes to make a buck. I am glad she is at least taking care of the dogs, that is better than a lot of these type of people.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She sounds more like a hoarder than a rescuer at this point. She may well have started out being a true rescuer, but think about that sad show on TV called "Animal Hoarders," lots of the folks featured there started out as rescuers. She needs help it would seem. Does she work through one particular rescue group? If so, the person who runs the group should be told about what seems to be happening so that they can check it out and get her help.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

She does it all on her own. She sees a dog online that is due to be euthanized and she swoops in and takes them home, or in some cases sees an older puppy at a pet store that no one wants and will buy them. She brought 3 more in for grooming today, and 4 yesterday. The father of the litter came in today and he is just a mess medical wise...all kinds of problems and is even missing an eye. I'm hoping the puppies have a healthy life and all find homes if she isn't keeping them all


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There must be zoning rules in your area about how many dogs a person can keep. The limit in my area is four. This sounds like it needs an outside intervention from a real rescue group or other local authorities. This lady is a hoarder who is about to really go over the edge from everything you've described.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

At least she gets some of them groomed regularly, that's a good sign. Usually I wouldn't feel that buying a puppy from a pet store could be classified as "rescuing" it, ...isn't that just buying a puppy from a pet store? But still because of the grooming, I'm hopeful that she's just a bit disorganized and the breeding was an accident.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Indiana said:


> At least she gets some of them groomed regularly, that's a good sign. Usually I wouldn't feel that buying a puppy from a pet store could be classified as "rescuing" it, ...isn't that just buying a puppy from a pet store? But still because of the grooming, I'm hopeful that she's just a bit disorganized and the breeding was an accident.


I dont classify that as rescuing either. She does get all of her dogs groomed pretty regularly, never matted, and the other 2 or 3 she doesn't bring are short haired breeds that dont need hair cuts so I'm assuming she does them at home. 

I hope thats the reason for the breeding, but she knew the dog was in heat and STILL let it around her intact male rescue dog. Thats what irritates me...and now she makes sure we know that they are now separated...like that does any good now that she is pregnant. Ignorant people :angry:


----------

